# Anyone tested negative on day 13 and gone on to get BFP?



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi

I tested this morning early and it was bfn. My luteal phase is always 14 days so AF due tomorrow.

Not feeling very hopeful but just wondered if there is a small glimmer of hope left!

OTD is Saturday.

Thanks x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Cant answer but want to say good luck    . My af is due tomorrow also, i tested yesterday and also got bfn so fingers crossed for us both x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

I did.   

I'm a dreadful early tester and got BFN's all the way on my last cycle. Then on OTD it became a BFP.  Unfortunately it turned out to be an ectopic pregnancy, but that's got nothing to do with when it turned BFP I don't think.

Good luck to both of you. It's not over til it's over.

Christine
x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Christine am   all will be well. Can i ask how many tests you did and on what days of cycle you tested??
Loll x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hmm - that's a tricky one. I had a load of cheap amazon ones, so basically did a test every time I went for a pee, from about 1 week in to the 2ww!  Patience never was my strong point. Towards the end I did a mix of clearblue ones and cheap ones.

The BFP was first thing in the morning on OTD.

Early testing is a cruel blend of self preservation, and self torture. I treat is as helping to prepare for a BFN, although always hoping for that BFP.

Wishing you loads of luck.

Christine


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

It's torture isn't it! Even though we went into this knowing its unlikely to work you can't help but hope for a miracle.  On my previous cycles I knew early on that they hadn't worked but thought a bit more optimistic this time. I dreamed of a happy ending where we Gould be one of those couples who said yeah we got a couple of dogs, kind of gave up and it worked on our last go!  Life can be cruel.

Anyway I feel kind of Ok, although I'm sure there will be more tears tomorrow if AF comes.

Christine, congrats you must be over the moon! How many days past EC was your OTD?

Praying for miracles for us all

Jax


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Hun. I have used 3 x cheap ones and the last one been yesterday. I have bought a first responce for tomorrow but think i will diff leave it until day 29 if af as not arrived. Thanks for your message's it does help to talk and i have noone i would talk to about this, am not even saying anything to DH untill i get a bfp or not as the case maybe
Loll x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

I think my last cycle was a 2 day transfer, and OTD was 14 days after that.

I'm in the middle of another cycle now, probably having ET tomorrow, so hopefully I'll be on the 2ww again. If only I had the discipline not to test early!   

Don't give up yet. Try not to analyse too much too - lots of this just comes down to luck. 

 

Christine
x


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I suppose there is a reason why the give you dates to test on!

My DH would kill me if he knew I tested this morning! I'm pretty sure now though, had headache last night and now tonight and have felt no different all the way through.  I even emailed clinics overseas today enquiring about donor cycles.

Well fingers and toes crossed and lots of  

Jax


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Good luck to you both sending plenty of            
Loll x


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I've just realised I misread your message, so sorry about your BFP that didn't work out. Hope things go well this time x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Morning Ladies - Got my af this morning only light but still its all over for me this month. So strange i was quiet shocked when i wiped this morning   any way just goes to prove it was all wishfull thinking and i will not allow myself to do this to myself again   
Good luck to everyone
Love loll x


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

So sorry Loll.   

You should still test on OTD though, lots of people get bleeding and still get a BFP - but you know your own body best so won't go on and on.   

Good luck with whatever your next steps are, but give yourself plenty of time to recover and spoil yourself.

Take care.

Christine
xxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi loll,

Sorry to hear that. Mine hasn't but it's on it's way.

I've got the hot water bottle and paracetamol ready!

Just want it over and done with now.

J x


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Thanks girls
Jaxwee   hope your ok
Chris thanks for caring   
was upset this morning but ok now. As i say just wishful bloody thinking after all x


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Girls don't loose hope.. Remember some women have periods throughout their pregnancy and still deliver healthy babiesxxx

Keep us posted on ur progress xxxx

AFM it's our 4year wedding anniversary and DH has decided to go and play football as he can't ket his team down....  

Xx


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Toothfairy- Thats men for you, they cant help it its not thier fault, they are born selfish. Its women that give up our lifes, our bodies our minds for the love of someone else. Men love us for who we are and expect us just to be there and understand they love us what more can we need from them lol    whats that saying oh yes women are from venus men are from mars!!!!   
  hope your ok and happy annirversary xx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm still waiting, I'm on HRT tablets this time so wondering if that's delaying things. I've had an awful headache all day which is probably stress! I had one tue and wed evenings too.

It's just cruel as now I'm getting my hopes up.

I've been getting mild AF twinges all day and it feels kind of 'heavy' down there, it's hard to describe and could just be a build up of crinone gel.

Not sure whether to test again in the morning which will be day 15, OTD is Saturday. I've never made it to the test day before.

Going  

Jax
X


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Jaywee hang tight hun and stay away from the pee sticks. Test Saturday, its torcher to see bfn. Give yourself time for hcg to build up. Keep poitive    af as not come so your still in the running x x


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks loll, I'll do as I'm told!!

Will keep you posted

X


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Lollipop- you are soo right.. I had dinner with my mother in law instead ( who put my kitchen on fire Tuesday just gone)he miss out hha

Jaxwee.. My OTD is Sunday...... Soooo hard! But we have come this far... Think happy thoughts and wait till the weekend xx

I keep thinking my af is arriving.. But I think hopefully that's just my mind playing silly games..

Ps: I keep reading posts on avoiding spicy food... Oppps I have been eating normal with some spicy days.. Have I blown my chances  

Xxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

The insomnia is killing me, been awake since around 2am. No AF but pains there and (.y.) not really hurting anymore. Tired, grumpy and fed up.

They do say avoid spicy food as it can cause contractions, although I'm not sure I'm convinced, I think if it's meant to be it will be, a curry is not going to make a difference! I'm sure the Indian population would be dwindling if that was the case!

Jax

X


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

I've just tested again and it was BFN. I'm now 13 post 2 day transfer so can't see the result changing overnight. Now I'm just annoyed with my body!

I couldn't go through another day like yesterday getting my hopes up to be bitterly disappointed tomorrow, now I'll just wait for AF to arrive.

Off to work now to be miserable!

Jax


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the advice Jax... I think test again 2mrw.. We got to go out 2mrw evening for a mates bdaay..

Thinking if I test 2mrw instead of sunday.. I can drown my sorrows on saturday night!! 

Pure torture xxxxx


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

You should all definitely test on OTD - they give you this date for a reason and it has every chance of turning still. 

As for drowning your sorrows - I can relate to that - but just think how you'd feel if the next day it was a BFP. Maybe drown them in moderation?

I can't believe I'm telling you all this - in 2 weeks time I'll be in exactly the same position as you guys - you can lecture me back then!

Early testing really is torture. 

Christine
xxx


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi ladies, 

I spoke to the nurse earlier and she said it was unlikely to be a positive now. I tested again and it was negative. I 'know' it hasn't worked so now have a glass of red! 

I feel relieved and calm and glad it's over as it's really been the toughest wait yet.

I see it that we've not lost anything as I've already accepted that I'm not going to have my own biological child but the journey is  not yet over. 

If your still waiting I hope you get a huge big fat positive!!

Jax
X


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Aww Jaxwee   x hope your ok chick x
To everyone else still   we get some BFP's soon x


----------



## Toothfairy (Sep 4, 2011)

I need to hear some BFPs... September hasn't been a great month....   soo far...

X


----------



## Loll (May 2, 2010)

Toothfairy i have already replyed to your post on other board but want to say again Congratulations on your BFP x


----------



## jaxwee (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi

My AF came yesterday and I was ok, today's a different story, mind you the bottle of wine last probably didn't help!

We're going to go abroad for egg donation and now just trying to decide between reprofit or ceram. Am leaning towards ceram and just need to set ball rolling ASAP as I need to move on.

Any experience of either would gratefully received.

Thanks

Jax


----------



## mrs khan (Oct 26, 2009)

Good morning 
this is my last ivf tx.today is 12 day 2ww.but from last night i have started spoting.but now started bleeding.i have tested it is nbfn.any one have same problem.and on test date it could be bfp?


----------

